# SCIF



## cda (Jan 9, 2018)

So I am tired of my boss spying on me, so I am going secretly turn my office into a SCIF room:::


https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IFC2018/CHAPTER-6-BUILDING-SERVICES-AND-SYSTEMS


----------



## linnrg (Jan 9, 2018)

don't leave your secret decoder device anywhere where your boss can find it


----------



## JPohling (Jan 10, 2018)

cant bring your phone in with you either


----------



## mark handler (Jan 21, 2018)

Bosses Can Track Their Employees 24/7
In many states, employers aren’t barred from monitoring workers’ locations after hours or without their consent.
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/01/employer-gps-tracking/512294/
There’s no federal privacy law to keep businesses from tracking their employees with GPS, and only a handful of states impose restrictions on it. In some, like Texas, Virginia, Minnesota, and Tennessee, tracking vehicles without the owner’s consent is explicitly illegal; in California, a section of the penal code forbids tracking any “movable thing,” a provision that’s been used to challenge employer tracking in the past.


----------

